# question



## californiahunter

hey I want to get my 13 year old a cheap pellet gun so he can kill crows and squirrels. I have a few neighbors so I want the bear minimum of power. thnks


----------



## coyote_buster

Just buy something with about 500 fps.


----------



## weasle414

I'd go 650fps minimum.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

daisy 880 or crossman 760 pumpmaster, but i recomend the daisy...


----------



## scottjes000

I would recomend the daisy 880 with sharp tip pellets AND ONLY HEAD SHOTS


----------



## coyote_buster

:withstupid: Definately. The last thing you want is a neighbor to see a squirrel limping away.


----------



## diggity

I haven't used a pellet gun in ages, however I would strongly recommend a hunter safety class.

I can't hurt to at the very least teach him one or two things that may make a difference with his shooting techniques.


----------



## californiahunter

what would be a good pellet (remember neighbors) for a 880


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

i like the crossman hollow point premium pellets


----------



## gentleman4561

i would make him a blow gun http://www.geocities.com/blowgunhunter/
i have killed a ton of squirrels with that

if you dont want to make your own darts go to www.jungleblowgun.com and get some .62 you might have to trim them down a bit though good luck


----------



## minipyro23

Gentleman what kind of blowgun\darts do you have? I have a big bore which I would recommend to anyone. Havn't killed any squirrels or rabbits with it yet, but I did get two doves.


----------



## scottjes000

Hey coyote_buster whats wrong with using the 880 with sharp tip pellets


----------



## coyote_buster

Didn't say anything bad about it. If your refering to the I'm with stupid sign thats the closest thing they have to he is right. Oh! and I was agreeing with the headshots part, not necessarily the gun. I have no experience with it.


----------



## squirrelshooter97

i bought a daisy 880 recently to screw around with because the price of real ammo going up so far so i could plink more and the thing would only hold about a pumps worth of air. no matter if u pumped it 500 times it wouldnt go through a pop can. and no i didnt pump it 500 times and burst the cylinder. IMO its junk. does anyone know when they stopped making them here and moved them to china, id say the poor little kid that put it together for 2 cents an hour has something to do with the quality.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

daisy 880 is in no way junk. its better quality than most pump guns. IMO it is the best pump gun out there


----------



## coyote_buster

Actually I do remember my nieghbor having one and he got a chicken at ten yards. Pretty good shot. It should be enough gun.


----------



## Stonegoblet

dude, you're not gonna get squirrels and crows with a cheap little gun. I took a rocket pellet to a crow at point blank (finishing him off) at twenty pumps and there was no penetration. Suggest hitting smaller game. Sparrows, perhaps. Do your neighbor's a favor and have him kill those greasy little birds. But for pesky squirrels and thick crows, you'll want a pretty nice gun.


----------



## Stonegoblet

dude, you're not gonna get squirrels and crows with a cheap little gun. I took a rocket pellet to a crow at point blank (finishing him off) at twenty pumps and there was no penetration. Suggest hitting smaller game. Sparrows, perhaps. Do your neighbor's a favor and have him kill those greasy little birds. But for pesky squirrels and thick crows, you'll want a pretty nice gun.

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## coyote_buster

If it is a ten pump pellet gun putting twenty pumps in it will not do anything for you because they are ten pump for a reason because that is all the air they hold. I bought my crossman pumpmaster 760 for 30 dollars and with five pumps I killed a squirrel and with ten pumps I can easily kill a rabbit inside ten yards. Buying an expensive pellet gun won't make any difference all that matters is the velocity.


----------



## Stonegoblet

naw, it's a pnumatic. I can pump it as much as i please. I'm pretty proud of it. Look at it on my other post,

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=41969

(the little square compartments on the bottom hold my repeaters)

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## tomtom

minipyro23 said:


> Gentleman what kind of blowgun\darts do you have? I have a big bore which I would recommend to anyone. Havn't killed any squirrels or rabbits with it yet, but I did get two doves.


I just got a big bore 5 ft blowgun .625 cal so im new at blowguns.and i want to buy some target darts but ive only seen them in .50cal. does "cal" mean the size or weight because i want to know if they will work in my blowgun? i have no idea(please dont criticise me i know its a dumb question)


----------



## Cleankill47

Californiahunter,

The best pellet gun for your needs are not cheap. However, I would suggest a Benjamin 392 in .22 caliber or the Benjamin 397 in .177 caliber. They run about $140, but you won't need to buy him another gun until you decide to get him a .22. They are very good guns, you just have to be careful with pellet selection. There are more types and styles with more availability in .177, so you might want to go with that.

A cheaper, but still high-quality air rifle is the Remington Airmaster in .177. I've killed a few squirrels with the one my younger brother has.

(Oh, and stonegoblet, the rocket pellets suck. Period. Unless you have a high-powered PCP rifle, and even then, accuracy is nil.)

I shoot crows and squirrels with my Henry .22 and Marlin 981T with Aguila Super Colibri ammunition, and it doesn't sound as loud as my break-action pellet rifles....

:sniper:


----------

